# I will be the guinea pig - I used an AC for Hawaii



## klpca (Sep 12, 2020)

I just booked a week at Ko Olina in November using the AC in my account. Total cost for a 2 bedroom was $312. I chose Ko Olina because it is an easy resort for hunkering down (pretty self contained). Airfare will be with Hawaiian using miles (easy to deal with if we cancel). I called Interval to understand what their covid policy is with AC's and the answer seemed to be "it depends" but the gist seemed to be that if Hawaii is still under a mandatory quarantine they will work with us to rebook somewhere else. I decided to roll the dice. It will be my third time trying to get over to Hawaii this year.


----------



## silentg (Sep 12, 2020)

We stayed at Ko Olina a few days before we went to your timeshare in Maui. Really nice resort. Hope things open up there in November. Have a fun time!


----------



## amy241 (Sep 12, 2020)

klpca said:


> I just booked a week at Ko Olina in November using the AC in my account. Total cost for a 2 bedroom was $312. I chose Ko Olina because it is an easy resort for hunkering down (pretty self contained). Airfare will be with Hawaiian using miles (easy to deal with if we cancel). I called Interval to understand what their covid policy is with AC's and the answer seemed to be "it depends" but the gist seemed to be that if Hawaii is still under a mandatory quarantine they will work with us to rebook somewhere else. I decided to roll the dice. It will be my third time trying to get over to Hawaii this year.



I don’t see why you could not quarantine there if you had 14 consecutive days  but it sounds like you booked a 7 night stay. Let’s hope the 14 day quarantine is lifted by November.

We also booked Marriott Ko Olina today for November travel but we booked the weeks back to back in case we have to quarantine. One week was an AC like you booked, the other week was booked as a Getaway at a considerable higher price.


----------



## JanT (Sep 12, 2020)

We are really weighing our options.  We could book at least 4 weeks back-to-back but aren't sure we really want to do it.  If Hawaii shut down again, we don't mind hanging out there but we could be on the mainland doing a little bit of what we want to do, too.  Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## amy241 (Sep 12, 2020)

JanT said:


> We are really weighing our options.  We could book at least 4 weeks back-to-back but aren't sure we really want to do it.  If Hawaii shut down again, we don't mind hanging out there but we could be on the mainland doing a little bit of what we want to do, too.  Hope it all works out for you!



Yes, that is the problem - if everything is closed, it is definitely not going to be the same experience.


----------



## hintok (Sep 12, 2020)

I almost did this today for a Marriott in Kauai.  We had to cancel two weeks at the Westin Nanea in Maui the end of August. 



klpca said:


> I just booked a week at Ko Olina in November using the AC in my account. Total cost for a 2 bedroom was $312. I chose Ko Olina because it is an easy resort for hunkering down (pretty self contained). Airfare will be with Hawaiian using miles (easy to deal with if we cancel). I called Interval to understand what their covid policy is with AC's and the answer seemed to be "it depends" but the gist seemed to be that if Hawaii is still under a mandatory quarantine they will work with us to rebook somewhere else. I decided to roll the dice. It will be my third time trying to get over to Hawaii this year.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 12, 2020)

My son is a network engineer nextdoor at the Disney resort and drives in everyday to check the internet and keep it updated. But the resort is empty and no official word when they will open.  He thinks it will be after Christmas. Things should be slow in November.  Even If they open, there will not be too many people around.


----------



## klpca (Sep 12, 2020)

tompalm said:


> My son is a network engineer nextdoor at the Disney resort and drives in everyday to check the internet and keep it updated. But the resort is empty and no official word when they will open.  He thinks it will be after Christmas. Things should be slow in November.  Even If they open, there will not be too many people around.


I'd be good with that. Our hobbies are traveling and entertaining. I am so bored. My four walls are closing in on me. I just need a change of scenery lol.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 13, 2020)

klpca said:


> I'd be good with that. Our hobbies are traveling and entertaining. I am so bored. My four walls are closing in on me. I just need a change of scenery lol.


Stay for 3 weeks and if you have to quarantine, you can have 7 days to do whatever you want afterwards.  I will be here at MKO if you want to meet up and have a little meet n greet.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 13, 2020)

hintok said:


> I almost did this today for a Marriott in Kauai.  We had to cancel two weeks at the Westin Nanea in Maui the end of August.


 
I am in the same boat - we had to cancel a 37 day 3-island trip departing April 24th and returning May 30th. We are trying to get some value out of the airfare since we are coming from the east coast and bought first class tickets the entire way.


----------



## klpca (Sep 13, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Stay for 3 weeks and if you have to quarantine, you can have 7 days to do whatever you want afterwards.  I will be here at MKO if you want to meet up and have a little meet n greet.


I'm not up to a quarantine. I could do it if I could go outside but there's just no way that I could stay inside for 14 days. I know myself too well.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 13, 2020)

We will be there from 11/15/20 - 12/6/20 for 3 weeks. Planning to do the two weeks quarantine and have one week left over. We will book hotel accommodations on an ongoing basis after the 3 weeks end as everything is in so much flux it is hard to really make concrete plans. We are hoping that the inter island quarantine is lifted at that point but if not we will extend our trip on Oahu and make it a 1 island trip.

Trying to figure out how to get from the airport to the resort with a husband on a mobility scooter. The scooter does come apart into pieces but with luggage I am sure we will not get everything into the trunk of a cab.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 13, 2020)

You could get a cab that is a mini van at the airport so all would fit. I have not seen the van service operate since March. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Sep 13, 2020)

frank808 said:


> You could get a cab that is a mini van at the airport so all would fit. I have not seen the van service operate since March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I thought cabs were not operating, at least on Maui.  I remember @luv_maui saying they arranged some type of private transportation for their stay on Maui.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 13, 2020)

frank808 said:


> You could get a cab that is a mini van at the airport so all would fit. I have not seen the van service operate since March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Thank you! I did not know they have minivan cabs. That would be perfect.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I thought cabs were not operating, at least on Maui. I remember @luv_maui saying they arranged some type of private transportation for their stay on Maui.


Taxis are still running here on Oahu. Most other services like shared transportation are not. I believe Lyft and Uber are shut down due to the stay at home orders. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 14, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I thought cabs were not operating, at least on Maui.  I remember @luv_maui saying they arranged some type of private transportation for their stay on Maui.



I only arranged prIvate transportation on Maui to play it safe.  We had a lot of luggage.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 14, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> I only arranged prIvate transportation on Maui to play it safe.  We had a lot of luggage.


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 14, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> I only arranged prIvate transportation on Maui to play it safe.  We had a lot of luggage.



How did you find private transportation? I wouldn’t know where to begin.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 14, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Thank you! I did not know they have minivan cabs. That would be perfect.



We only use minivan or large SUV cabs when we travel since we have 4 large bags, and 2 carryons to pack in the vehicle.


----------



## klpca (Sep 14, 2020)

If anyone is a bit of a gambler and likes to get a deal airfare (with miles in my case) is dirt cheap. I just booked our flights and first class was 80,000 miles, regular seating was 35,000 for round trip. Hawaiian is also offering "no change fees" through the end of the year. Man, I hope that this trip happens because things like this are once in a lifetime. I am still not getting my hopes up, but I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## hintok (Sep 14, 2020)

klpca said:


> If anyone is a bit of a gambler and likes to get a deal airfare (with miles in my case) is dirt cheap. I just booked our flights and first class was 80,000 miles, regular seating was 35,000 for round trip. Hawaiian is also offering "no change fees" through the end of the year. Man, I hope that this trip happens because things like this are once in a lifetime. I am still not getting my hopes up, but I have my fingers crossed.



I see you live in California, what airport are you flying out of?  I am so tempted to Etrade my two Las Vegas weeks in October for Hawaii.  I think Hawaii will be safer.


----------



## klpca (Sep 14, 2020)

hintok said:


> I see you live in California, what airport are you flying out of?  I am so tempted to Etrade my two Las Vegas weeks in October for Hawaii.  I think Hawaii will be safer.


San Diego. It's a better deal to use AC's if you have some and eplus into something else. that isn't avaliable with AC's. And of course this whole thing is quite a crapshoot as who knows if they will reopen.


----------



## hintok (Sep 14, 2020)

klpca said:


> San Diego. It's a better deal to use AC's if you have some and eplus into something else. that isn't avaliable with AC's. And of course this whole thing is quite a crapshoot as who knows if they will reopen.



That' true.  The AC make for a cheaper stay.  That is what I was going to do in the beginning.  I wish I could find something to Etrade my Las Vegas weeks for.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 14, 2020)

klpca said:


> I'm not up to a quarantine. I could do it if I could go outside but there's just no way that I could stay inside for 14 days. I know myself too well.


I see tourist out and about everywhere and I doubt many are doing the 14 day quarantine. Once in a while, the news will report that they caught someone and they are being fined. Those people got caught on social media with pics of themselves at the beach or out hiking.  Or, maybe the manager of a building turned them in.  So if you are here while that is happening, don’t post online and be careful about management. They also track your cell phone, so you need to leave that in your room. As more people arrive, they can’t keep up. But play it safe.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 14, 2020)

Gov. David Ige today said that he’s likely to delay for the third time the start of a pre-arrivals testing program to reopen tourism in Hawaii.

The testing program would allow travelers who have taken an approved COVID-19 test within 72 hours of traveling to Hawaii to bypass a mandatory 14-day self-quarantine for out-of state passengers that’s been in place since March 26.

The plan, which was first announced in June, was originally going to launch Aug. 1, then Ige pushed it back to Sept. 1 and then Oct. 1 at the earliest.

“Just talking with many in the industry, it will probably not be Oct. 1,” Ige said today during an interview with “Spotlight Hawaii,” the Star-Advertiser’s Facebook Live show. “But in the next few days we’ll be providing a better plan for the scheduling of what those dates would look like.”

Travel demand for Hawaii has fallen significantly amid COVID-19 fears and tourism lockdowns.


Only 22,562 visitors flew to Hawaii in July, which last year was Hawaii’s best tourism month. Tourism arrivals to Hawaii declined 98% in July and 65% through the first seven months of the year.

It was February when Hawaii tourism last saw any gains, and hardships are mounting as the tourism lockdown that started in March has headed into fall.

A mandatory 14-day quarantine remains in effect for out-of-state travelers to reduce the spread of COVID-19. A partial interisland quarantine also was reinstated on Aug. 11.

Honolulu Mayor Kirk Caldwell, with Ige’s permission, recently extended a stay-at-home order, which began on Aug. 27 and is now slated to run through Sept. 23. The order is still strict, but parks, beaches and hiking trails have reopened to allow individuals to engage in solo activities, including reading, meditating, eating, jogging and sitting on the beach alone.


----------



## kckaren21 (Sep 16, 2020)

Tompalm, thanks for posting this, I was just coming on to TUG post this sad news myself. I was really hoping to avail myself of the AC opportunity to Hawaii, like klpca. 
This is so disappointing! 

And sad for Hawaii, they are having such a hard time financially without the tourism. A friend of mine owns short term rentals on Oahu, and visitors cannot even stay in a short term or vacation rental if they are subject to the 14 day quarantine, so he has lost so much business. 

Hopefully this changes soon!

And I hope this is ok that I post this link, it is where I saw the quote by Gov. David Ige:








						Hawaii Travel Advisories & Restrictions
					

Beginning March 26, 2022, domestic travelers to Hawaii will no longer need to fill out online forms via Safe Travels, no longer have to worry about QR codes, no longer have to provide proof of vaccination, and ultimately, there won't be any additional requirements or restrictions to fly to…




					www.hawaii-guide.com
				




Stay well!

Karen



tompalm said:


> Gov. David Ige today said that he’s likely to delay for the third time the start of a pre-arrivals testing program to reopen tourism in Hawaii.
> 
> The testing program would allow travelers who have taken an approved COVID-19 test within 72 hours of traveling to Hawaii to bypass a mandatory 14-day self-quarantine for out-of state passengers that’s been in place since March 26.
> 
> ...


----------



## kckaren21 (Sep 16, 2020)

“Just talking with many in the industry, it will probably not be October 1st, but in the next few days we will be providing a better plan for the scheduling of what those dates would look like,” he (Gov. David Ige ) said. (from the link from Tompalm) 

So hopefully we will get good news soon...


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Sep 16, 2020)

klpca said:


> I just booked a week at Ko Olina in November using the AC in my account. Total cost for a 2 bedroom was $312. I chose Ko Olina because it is an easy resort for hunkering down (pretty self contained). Airfare will be with Hawaiian using miles (easy to deal with if we cancel). I called Interval to understand what their covid policy is with AC's and the answer seemed to be "it depends" but the gist seemed to be that if Hawaii is still under a mandatory quarantine they will work with us to rebook somewhere else. I decided to roll the dice. It will be my third time trying to get over to Hawaii this year.


I've been able to flip multiple AC's, by booking Hawaii, into the 12 month AC's that seem to pull stronger units....
but still a gamble as sometimes you need the right agent to assist


----------



## TSPam (Sep 16, 2020)

We are moving to the big island but had many cancelled weeks to use so we are going to Marriott’s Waiohai in Kauai for 4 weeks ( quarantining for two) and then two weeks on Oahu at Ko Olina early November then on to the big island. We had wanted to do a short term rental on the big island til we picked a permanent place but you can’t quarantine in a short term rental or even a timeshare on the big island so we are hoping that the inter island quarantine might be lifted by then or it is a hotel room for us...yikes.


----------



## klpca (Sep 16, 2020)

LovinTheTropics said:


> I've been able to flip multiple AC's, by booking Hawaii, into the 12 month AC's that seem to pull stronger units....
> but still a gamble as sometimes you need the right agent to assist


Thanks for sharing. It's good to know that the replacement AC might turn out to be a positive. I am still keeping my fingers crossed for Hawaii but I am sure that something will work out one way or another.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 16, 2020)

TSPam said:


> We are moving to the big island but had many cancelled weeks to use so we are going to Marriott’s Waiohai in Kauai for 4 weeks ( quarantining for two) and then two weeks on Oahu at Ko Olina early November then on to the big island. We had wanted to do a short term rental on the big island til we picked a permanent place but you can’t quarantine in a short term rental or even a timeshare on the big island so we are hoping that the inter island quarantine might be lifted by then or it is a hotel room for us...yikes.



I live in Juno Beach, too!


----------



## kckaren21 (Sep 16, 2020)

LovinTheTropics said:


> I've been able to flip multiple AC's, by booking Hawaii, into the 12 month AC's that seem to pull stronger units....
> but still a gamble as sometimes you need the right agent to assist



Can you give an example of a stronger unit you have found? I'm tempted to try this...Nice that it gives you longer to use it, but I always seem to have AC's that I don't use, then I get more that show up in my account.

When I called II, they told me that their policy for AC's changes and depends on what it is the day you call. I think she said that the replacement AC would not get me back to Hawaii, tho. 

Karen


----------



## klpca (Sep 16, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> I think she said that the replacement AC would not get me back to Hawaii, tho.


This was emphasized on my phone call as well.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 16, 2020)

@klpca What an interesting idea! We've never used an AC even though they have been consistently in our account. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Sep 16, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> Can you give an example of a stronger unit you have found? I'm tempted to try this...Nice that it gives you longer to use it, but I always seem to have AC's that I don't use, then I get more that show up in my account.
> 
> When I called II, they told me that their policy for AC's changes and depends on what it is the day you call. I think she said that the replacement AC would not get me back to Hawaii, tho.
> 
> Karen



currently, the 12 month AC shows Hawaii for October and November dates only
but plenty of other Marriott, Hyatt, Vistana resorts pop up with them
I have found them to be slightly stronger than the initial AC's
examples of resorts I have booked with them
Marriott's Frenchman's Cove
Hyatt Pinon Pointe
Westin Desert Willow


----------



## kckaren21 (Sep 16, 2020)

LovinTheTropics said:


> currently, the 12 month AC shows Hawaii for October and November dates only
> but plenty of other Marriott, Hyatt, Vistana resorts pop up with them
> I have found them to be slightly stronger than the initial AC's
> examples of resorts I have booked with them
> ...



LovinTheTropics - thanks for the info!


----------



## CPNY (Sep 16, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @klpca What an interesting idea! We've never used an AC even though they have been consistently in our account. Let us know how it works out.


Use them! I’ve used 9 during COVID. 7 in Orlando and 2 in Aruba surf club. Use it if you can!


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 19, 2020)

amy241 said:


> How did you find private transportation? I wouldn’t know where to begin.


Actually, the security person at Marriott Maui knew someone.  While the resort was like 95%+ empty, security answered the phone a lot, so i asked them a lot of questions, including if they would actually let me check in, since I got that generic manager email asking me not to come.


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 19, 2020)

klpca said:


> If anyone is a bit of a gambler and likes to get a deal airfare (with miles in my case) is dirt cheap. I just booked our flights and first class was 80,000 miles, regular seating was 35,000 for round trip. Hawaiian is also offering "no change fees" through the end of the year. Man, I hope that this trip happens because things like this are once in a lifetime. I am still not getting my hopes up, but I have my fingers crossed.


We’ll be bummed if the trip doesn’t happen because we are getting our hopes up.  Only getting the Covid 19 test results in time worries us, including a false positive.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 19, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Actually, the security person at Marriott Maui knew someone.  While the resort was like 95%+ empty, security answered the phone a lot, so i asked them a lot of questions, including if they would actually let me check in, since I got that generic manager email asking me not to come.



What a great strategy - I will have to try asking people at the resort if I need help.


----------



## callwill (Sep 19, 2020)

someone please define AC


----------



## NOLA47 (Sep 19, 2020)

I know I will likely feel foolish after asking but what does AC mean Please?


----------



## eylumpy (Sep 19, 2020)

could someone explain what an AC is and also an eplus ?


----------



## eylumpy (Sep 19, 2020)

wow 3 of us at the same time ....awesome


----------



## Theiggy (Sep 19, 2020)

AC= Accommodations Certificate given by Interval International 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callwill (Sep 19, 2020)

eylumpy said:


> wow 3 of us at the same time ....awesome


To be more accurate(despite no prize available}...2 at about the same time and one late to the party!


----------



## NOLA47 (Sep 19, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> AC= Accommodations Certificate given by Interval International
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## klkaylor (Sep 19, 2020)

Hawaii now allows for pre arrivial testing starting with arrivial on 15 Oct 20 -so no quarantine. Key on this program is 72 hrs before arrival - that can be tough from the east coast.  We are holding an ocean front on Maui for 12 days and just debating whether we can get the testing done to meet our flight departure times and arrival times


----------



## amy241 (Sep 19, 2020)

klkaylor said:


> Hawaii now allows for pre arrivial testing starting with arrivial on 15 Oct 20 -so no quarantine. Key on this program is 72 hrs before arrival - that can be tough from the east coast.  We are holding an ocean front on Maui for 12 days and just debating whether we can get the testing done to meet our flight departure times and arrival times



I am coming from the east coast (Florida) and it appears unlikely I can meet this requirement. We are overnighting in SFO on a Saturday and flying to HNL on a Sunday. We arrive on a Sunday at 1:40 PM (6:40 PM EST). There is a 5 hour time difference in November. I will not be able to find anyone to test us Thursday after 6:40 PM so the earliest I can be tested is Friday morning within this 72 hour window. It is doubtful our results can be back on time with a sample being sent to the lab over the weekend so I am likely going to have to quarantine for a few days upon arrival. I wish they would relax this 72 hour period a little as it is impossible to meet if you live on the east coast.


----------



## traveller1 (Sep 19, 2020)

klpca said:


> I just booked a week at Ko Olina in November using the AC in my account. Total cost for a 2 bedroom was $312. I chose Ko Olina because it is an easy resort for hunkering down (pretty self contained). Airfare will be with Hawaiian using miles (easy to deal with if we cancel). I called Interval to understand what their covid policy is with AC's and the answer seemed to be "it depends" but the gist seemed to be that if Hawaii is still under a mandatory quarantine they will work with us to rebook somewhere else. I decided to roll the dice. It will be my third time trying to get over to Hawaii this year.


Sorry for my naivety but what is AC???


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

traveller1 said:


> Sorry for my naivety but what is AC???


Answered in post #46

AC= Accommodations Certificate given by Interval International


----------



## klpca (Sep 19, 2020)

amy241 said:


> I am coming from the east coast (Florida) and it appears unlikely I can meet this requirement. We are overnighting in SFO on a Saturday and flying to HNL on a Sunday. We arrive on a Sunday at 1:40 PM (6:40 PM EST). There is a 5 hour time difference in November. I will not be able to find anyone to test us Thursday after 6:40 PM so the earliest I can be tested is Friday morning within this 72 hour window. It is doubtful our results can be back on time with a sample being sent to the lab over the weekend so I am likely going to have to quarantine for a few days upon arrival. I wish they would relax this 72 hour period a little as it is impossible to meet if you live on the east coast.


Could you change your original flight to arrive one day prior and get tested in SF? Maybe the airlines will help you with this?


----------



## amy241 (Sep 19, 2020)

klpca said:


> Could you change your original flight to arrive one day prior and get tested in SF? Maybe the airlines will help you with this?



We are only overnighting in SFO, not staying several days. I won’t have a rental car, etc. I thought of this but to do this we would have to change 2 sets of tickets, book at least 2 nights at SFO, and pick up a rental car. It ends up being such a hassle and an additional expense on top of the Covid testing.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

amy241 said:


> We are only overnighting in SFO, not staying several days. I won’t have a rental car, etc. I thought of this but to do this we would have to change 2 sets of tickets, book at least 2 nights at SFO, and pick up a rental car. It ends up being such a hassle and an additional expense on top of the Covid testing.


That would give you enough time to get a test, but not get the results.  Why do you think you would need a rental car?  We always stay in San Francisco for two nights both coming and going when we go to Maui.  Never rent a car.


----------



## christineK (Sep 19, 2020)

The State of Hawaii has just announced a pre-test program, starting Oct. 15.  If you get an approved covid test within 72 hours of arriving in Hawaii, and it is negative, you don't have to quarantine for 14 days.  Here is the link to the Hawaii State Department of Health website with the info: https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/#travel-FAQs
BTW--if you do have to quarantine, it is actually 15 days because they don't count the day you arrive.  And, please note that resorts are responsible for enforcing the quarantine, and they don't want to be penalized or closed down, so, at my resort, The Whaler on Kaanapali Beach, they are strictly enforcing the quarantine.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 19, 2020)

Luanne said:


> That would give you enough time to get a test, but not get the results.  Why do you think you would need a rental car?  We always stay in San Francisco for two nights both coming and going when we go to Maui.  Never rent a car.



I would need to rent a car at SFO to get to a Covid testing site to take the test. We are supposed to land around noon time. But if I a. Only there for the one day - before the Hawaii flight the next day - there would be insufficient time to get results back. 

What hotel do you use at SFO?


----------



## frank808 (Sep 19, 2020)

You can uber to a testing site. If you do not have the test on arrival, you will quarantine in your room till you get the results and then forward it to the dept of health. Once verified, you are out of quarantine. Might be worth it as then you would only have to quarantine for 2 days or so.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

amy241 said:


> I would need to rent a car at SFO to get to a Covid testing site to take the test. We are supposed to land around noon time. But if I a. Only there for the one day - before the Hawaii flight the next day - there would be insufficient time to get results back.
> 
> What hotel do you use at SFO?


We don't stay near SFO, we stay in San Francisco. We like the Union Square area and our favorite is the Hilton Union Square on O'Farrell. But I will book us into whoever is the most reasonable for the dates we want to stay. I use booking.com a lot for hotels in San Francisco.

And I agree, you don't need a car.  You can take a cab, or an Uber or Lyft.  If you are staying at the airport you can take BART into San Francisco. As I said earlier with just an overnight you'd probably have time to get a test, but not get the results.  This looks like a good reference for where you can get tested if you do decide to do it in San Francisco.  https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/...et-a-coronavirus-test-in-the-Bay-15136054.php


----------



## echino (Sep 19, 2020)

I was trying to figure out the way to take an approved test if I live in Canada, but I did not find anything.

Kaiser and CVS websites say *you have to be a resident of the state where you are tested*. Maybe it changes when they update the websites specifically for Hawaii travel testing.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

echino said:


> I was trying to figure out the way to take an approved test if I live in Canada, but I did not find anything.
> 
> Kaiser and CVS websites say *you have to be a resident of the state where you are tested*. Maybe it changes when they update the websites specifically for Hawaii travel testing.


When I was looking up the information for San Francisco it looks like for some sites you may have to be a CA resident as well.  So the idea of waiting to test until you get to your stop off destination may not work, making it even more difficult.


----------



## kckaren21 (Sep 19, 2020)

So, I couldn't hold myself back and booked a 2 br Marriott on Kauai using my AC for the screamin' deal of $312!
Hopefully all will work out with getting our negative covid test in the 3 day window and the quarantine not necessary...it's worth the gamble and I'm feeling lucky!

I called and the front desk clerk said the Marriott Waiohai is not doing the 'resort bubble' (where guests can wear a gps tracker and have freedom to use the whole property), which I thought would work for us, since it has it's own beach and great snorkeling. I thought that could be a vacation saver if the quarantine was not lifted. I read that Kauai is being allowed to do that, I wonder what resorts will do it? Not sure how to find out, unless I call each one, and even then they may not announce it until they have it in place.


----------



## echino (Sep 19, 2020)

Waiohai has no incentive to do the bubble. It's a timeshare, so they don't depend on tourists coming. Maintenance fees are due anyway.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 19, 2020)

frank808 said:


> You can uber to a testing site. If you do not have the test on arrival, you will quarantine in your room till you get the results and then forward it to the dept of health. Once verified, you are out of quarantine. Might be worth it as then you would only have to quarantine for 2 days or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



But if I won’t have SFO test results on arrival, I may as well just have it done in Florida before I leave. The result would be the same - quarantine until results are received.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

amy241 said:


> But if I won’t have SFO test results on arrival, I may as well just have it done in Florida before I leave. The result would be the same - quarantine until results are received.


So, out of curiosity, are you staying at a hotel near the airport, or in the city?  How much time do you have in the area?


----------



## kckaren21 (Sep 19, 2020)

echino said:


> Waiohai has no incentive to do the bubble. It's a timeshare, so they don't depend on tourists coming. Maintenance fees are due anyway.



I didn't consider that, but if that's the reasoning, then none of the timeshares will do it, I guess


----------



## amy241 (Sep 19, 2020)

Luanne said:


> So, out of curiosity, are you staying at a hotel near the airport, or in the city?  How much time do you have in the area?



We are staying at the Grand Hyatt at SFO. Our flight arrives on 11/14 around noon. We fly out the next morning to HNL.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

amy241 said:


> We are staying at the Grand Hyatt at SFO. Our flight arrives on 11/14 around noon. We fly out the next morning to HNL.


Do you plan to go into San Francisco?  BART is an easy way in and out.  There is a station at the airport and the hotels should have shuttles to the airport.  Actually I just looked at the website for the Hyatt and it looks like the AirTrain will get you back and forth from the airport. Very cool.


----------



## OLDEMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

tompalm said:


> I see tourist out and about everywhere and I doubt many are doing the 14 day quarantine. Once in a while, the news will report that they caught someone and they are being fined. Those people got caught on social media with pics of themselves at the beach or out hiking.  Or, maybe the manager of a building turned them in.  So if you are here while that is happening, don’t post online and be careful about management. They also track your cell phone, so you need to leave that in your room. As more people arrive, they can’t keep up. But play it safe.


----------



## OLDEMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

I am very disappointed that there are individuals that would not respect quarantine..sneaking out, etc...This pandemic will go on and on if others do not respect and honor the lives of others on these beautiful islands or anywhere else.  Hawaii is my dream state..i have been waiting and saving for 5 years to return..but i would never take a selfish chance to hurt a lifemthrough any travel means...i hope those of you that do travel there..respect and do as asked and go,beyond to remember the locals are agitated from the results ofmthis pandemic so give extra care and leaway im kindness and patience tomtheir shortcomings.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 19, 2020)

amy241 said:


> We are staying at the Grand Hyatt at SFO. Our flight arrives on 11/14 around noon. We fly out the next morning to HNL.


IIRC the Grand Hyatt just opened this summer. If you get a room facing the runway it should be good for plane watching. Looked very convenient and at the end of the airport accessible by the tram that runs around SFO.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Sep 19, 2020)

OLDEMAN said:


> I am very disappointed that there are individuals that would not respect quarantine..sneaking out, etc...This pandemic will go on and on if others do not respect and honor the lives of others on these beautiful islands or anywhere else. Hawaii is my dream state..i have been waiting and saving for 5 years to return..but i would never take a selfish chance to hurt a lifemthrough any travel means...i hope those of you that do travel there..respect and do as asked and go,beyond to remember the locals are agitated from the results ofmthis pandemic so give extra care and leaway im kindness and patience tomtheir shortcomings.


On the news tonight. Attorney General officer visited 3 hotels and 95 rooms. All were doing their quarantine except for 2 rooms. So 2% not following their quarantine. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 19, 2020)

amy241 said:


> I am coming from the east coast (Florida) and it appears unlikely I can meet this requirement. We are overnighting in SFO on a Saturday and flying to HNL on a Sunday. We arrive on a Sunday at 1:40 PM (6:40 PM EST). There is a 5 hour time difference in November. I will not be able to find anyone to test us Thursday after 6:40 PM so the earliest I can be tested is Friday morning within this 72 hour window. It is doubtful our results can be back on time with a sample being sent to the lab over the weekend so I am likely going to have to quarantine for a few days upon arrival. I wish they would relax this 72 hour period a little as it is impossible to meet if you live on the east coast.


Now I’m thinking similarly it may be difficult to satisfy the results by the time we land.  We land at 2:30pm in Honolulu 11/28, so west coast 72 hrs prior is 5:30pm 11/25, day before thanksgiving.  Not sure if we could even take the test that late, Wednesday before thanksgiving and especially the next day Thanksgiving!  We are only coming for 1 week so if We had to take the test friday after thanksgiving we might not get test results until 1/2 way through our trip, so not really worth it.  Will need to find out how well this relationship with CVS will work for Hawaii travelers.  Now I’m really pessimistic on coming.  We will not get on the plane if we don’t have negative test results before our flight leaves.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 19, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Now I’m thinking similarly it may be difficult to satisfy the results by the time we land.  We land at 2:30pm in Honolulu 11/28, so west coast 72 hrs prior is 5:30pm 11/25, day before thanksgiving.  Not sure if we could even take the test that late, Wednesday before thanksgiving and especially the next day Thanksgiving!  We are only coming for 1 week so if We had to take the test friday after thanksgiving we might not get test results until 1/2 way through our trip, so not really worth it.  Will need to find out how well this relationship with CVS will work for Hawaii travelers.  Now I’m really pessimistic on coming.  We will not get on the plane if we don’t have negative test results before our flight leaves.



Note the 72-hour requirement has been changed to "three days" so the time of the test does not matter. Only the date matters.


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 19, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Note the 72-hour requirement has been changed to "three days" so the time of the test does not matter. Only the date matters.


Ah!!!!  Thank you!!  Now I have hope.  We take the test Wednesday early morning and hope we find out in time and they send tests out Wednesday, but thanksgiving the next day really hurts our chances.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 19, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Ah!!!!  Thank you!!  Now I have hope.  We take the test Wednesday early morning and hope we find out in time and they send tests out Wednesday, but thanksgiving the next day really hurts our chances.





			https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/#travel-FAQs


----------



## jlp879 (Sep 20, 2020)

I read recently that SFO launched a rapid COVID testing facility in the International terminal that is currently only available to airport employees.  Test results in under an hour -- normal response time 15 minutes.  The company that offers this also offers same day testing throughout the Bay Area.  









						GoHealth Urgent Care
					

Open 365 days GoHealth Urgent Care makes it easy to get the quality on-demand care you need. Offering a wide range of services from X-Rays to COVID-19 Testing.




					www.gohealthuc.com


----------



## amy241 (Sep 20, 2020)

frank808 said:


> IIRC the Grand Hyatt just opened this summer. If you get a room facing the runway it should be good for plane watching. Looked very convenient and at the end of the airport accessible by the tram that runs around SFO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



Yes, we booked through SFO specifically because we thought it would be easier to get my disabled husband, who is on a mobility scooter, to the hotel from the airport. We did not want to mess with a hotel shuttle as many do not have lifts on them. This way he can board the AirTrain and just exit at the hotel.


----------



## amy241 (Sep 20, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Note the 72-hour requirement has been changed to "three days" so the time of the test does not matter. Only the date matters.



Where did you read that it had been changed to 3 days as opposed to 72 hours? I have only seen a reference to the 72 hour requirement.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 20, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Now I’m thinking similarly it may be difficult to satisfy the results by the time we land.  We land at 2:30pm in Honolulu 11/28, so west coast 72 hrs prior is 5:30pm 11/25, day before thanksgiving.  Not sure if we could even take the test that late, Wednesday before thanksgiving and especially the next day Thanksgiving!  We are only coming for 1 week so if We had to take the test friday after thanksgiving we might not get test results until 1/2 way through our trip, so not really worth it.  Will need to find out how well this relationship with CVS will work for Hawaii travelers.  Now I’m really pessimistic on coming.  We will not get on the plane if we don’t have negative test results before our flight leaves.


I hate to say this but unfortunately you are trying to get your tests done before you go at one of the worst possible times.  I am sure labs will not be working on Thanksgiving and the day after Thanksgiving is a Semi Holiday with many people taking off to make a 4 day weekend.  I am not sure why you planned this trip during this particular week but in view of the testing and results criteria of the situation I would move the trip to some other time.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 20, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Where did you read that it had been changed to 3 days as opposed to 72 hours? I have only seen a reference to the 72 hour requirement.



It's now in the FAQ of the Hawaii Department of Health. See my posts in the other two threads in this forum discussing COVID. And it is the Dept of Health that will be tasked with the final development of the rules on testing.


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 20, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> I hate to say this but unfortunately you are trying to get your tests done before you go at one of the worst possible times.  I am sure labs will not be working on Thanksgiving and the day after Thanksgiving is a Semi Holiday with many people taking off to make a 4 day weekend.  I am not sure why you planned this trip during this particular week but in view of the testing and results criteria of the situation I would move the trip to some other time.


I got caught up on booking before inventory was gone,.  Now, not sure what to do.  We can’t go week of thanksgiving so delaying it would be more into December and we’d miss TUGGERs and would have to incur additional new exchange fee since used my last eplus.  Will call CVS tomorrow and check into processing time.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 20, 2020)

@callwill @NOLA47 @eylumpy @traveller1
When you use an Accommodation Certificate, you are not giving up your home resort week and, therefore, do not incur the Exchange Fee.
You are paying a specified amount (the redemption fee) for a week, similar to a "coupon".

E-Plus is an optional feature $59, which you may add to an exchange request (up front) or within 5 days of making a confirmed exchange. It allows up to 3 "retrades" within a year from the date of the exchange. Most important caveat is make sure to not to get into "flexchange" (make the E-Plus 60 days or more before the date of the exchange.)
E-Plus may also be used to extend the life of a deposit. If deposit is nearing expiration date, but more than 60 days in advance, make a dummy exchange to the farthest date possible. Then immediately buy E-Plus, and use the first retrade to extend the life of the deposit up to 1 year from the exchange date.


----------



## maries2 (Sep 21, 2020)

What does AC stand for?


----------



## frank808 (Sep 21, 2020)

accommodations certificate


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 21, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> I got caught up on booking before inventory was gone,.  Now, not sure what to do.  We can’t go week of thanksgiving so delaying it would be more into December and we’d miss TUGGERs and would have to incur additional new exchange fee since used my last eplus.  Will call CVS tomorrow and check into processing time.



After you call CVS if you can't be comfortable with your late November reservation rethink your options.(In my option having to quarantine, epecially on a short vacation, is not doable).  When you do look at your options try to avoid thinking about what you will be missing or what you don't want to do and focus on what you can do and make the best choice that will make you safe and comfortable.


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 21, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> After you call CVS if you can't be comfortable with your late November reservation rethink your options.(In my option having to quarantine, epecially on a short vacation, is not doable).  When you do look at your options try to avoid thinking about what you will be missing or what you don't want to do and focus on what you can do and make the best choice that will make you safe and comfortable.


LOL.  I think Luv Maui knows better than any of us the ins and outs of quarantine.


----------



## klkaylor (Sep 25, 2020)

Have you looked at the new SFO testing out of the international terminal at SFO using the fast Abbott ID NOW test? It is about 20min and if your overnighting in SF then might work better. 
 United Airlines (UA) stated they have partnered with the HI government.  However this ID NOW test is a LAMP test not a NAAT test as proscribed by the HI rule. Both test for the Covid 19 RNA (not an antigen test) but do it differently.  We just had a Maldives trip blow up due to a lab failure - wife vial busted - and no one said anything until it was too late. Lost $8K on a hotel - will try to get back from Lab or CSR - hotel in Maldives is giving us until April to use but ... other things now going on.  But the Covid testing now has me spooked.


----------



## Kapolei (Sep 25, 2020)

Just got an email regarding my booking.  It included a warning that if you are under quarantine you will get a key to your room that allows you to enter "one time".


----------



## klpca (Sep 25, 2020)

klkaylor said:


> Have you looked at the new SFO testing out of the international terminal at SFO using the fast Abbott ID NOW test? It is about 20min and if your overnighting in SF then might work better.
> United Airlines (UA) stated they have partnered with the HI government.  However this ID NOW test is a LAMP test not a NAAT test as proscribed by the HI rule. Both test for the Covid 19 RNA (not an antigen test) but do it differently.  We just had a Maldives trip blow up due to a lab failure - wife vial busted - and no one said anything until it was too late. Lost $8K on a hotel - will try to get back from Lab or CSR - hotel in Maldives is giving us until April to use but ... other things now going on.  But the Covid testing now has me spooked.


I don't know if you saw the Hawaii discussion thread but there's a lot of testing info in there.


----------



## klpca (Sep 25, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Just got an email regarding my booking.  It included a warning that if you are under quarantine you will get a key to your room that allows you to enter "one time".


I received the same one I think. It had rules for pre 10/15 and post 10/15 and i was worried that the rules had changed again until I got to the second section!


----------



## amy241 (Sep 26, 2020)

klpca said:


> I received the same one I think. It had rules for pre 10/15 and post 10/15 and i was worried that the rules had changed again until I got to the second section!



Can you post the email? I haven’t received one yet and would like to know what it says. We booked through II rather than MVC so I am worried we may not receive the email.


----------



## Kapolei (Sep 26, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Can you post the email? I haven’t received one yet and would like to know what it says. We booked through II rather than MVC so I am worried we may not receive the email.



9/24 for MKO ... II reservation

*Dear Exchange Guests,* 

In response to the unprecedented situation surrounding the spread of the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), the Governor of the State of Hawaii issued an emergency proclamation instituting mandatory self-quarantine requirements for all persons entering the State of Hawaii ("Order"), in an attempt to limit the health impacts and mitigate the spread of COVID-19. Under the Order, the period of mandatory self-quarantine begins from the day an individual enters the State of Hawaii and lasts through the earlier of fourteen days, or the duration of the person’s presence in the State of Hawaii. 

The Order provides for criminal penalties for failure to comply and we wanted to make you aware that the local authorities have been enforcing the Order by arresting and fining visitors that violate the quarantine requirements and, in some cases, requiring these visitors to leave the State. The resort is required to immediately notify law enforcement of any quarantine violations, and the resort will be abiding by that requirement. 

Under the Order, any guest subject to the mandatory 14-day self-quarantine period is required to remain in his/her villa during the quarantine period and is only permitted to leave the villa for medical emergencies or to seek medical care. Further, any such guest is not permitted to have any visitors in his/her villa, other than a physician or healthcare provider, during the quarantine period. In connection with those requirements under the Order, if you choose to keep your upcoming reservation at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club for an arrival during any time that the self-quarantine requirements remain in place, please note that, upon your check-in, the resort will be issuing a one-time use only room key for initial access to your villa. 

In addition to the mandatory quarantine requirements of the Order, based on local government restrictions and the impact of COVID-19, we wanted to make you aware that it is anticipated that the following amenities and services at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club may be closed or only providing limited services, if any, through and potentially beyond, October 15, 2020: All pools, restaurants, bars, kids clubs, activity centers and marketplaces. Please visit https://hub.vacationclub.com/ to view information on resort amenities and services. 

The below provides information recently issued by the Governor of the State of Hawaii under an Emergency Order on September 22, 2020 ("Emergency Order") and sets out arrival requirements for those traveling to the islands. 

Arrivals to Hawaii through October 14, 2020 — Extension of Mandatory Self-Quarantine Requirements 

Among other things, the State of Hawaii has extended the current mandatory 14-day self-quarantine requirements for all travelers arriving to Hawaii. Additionally, please note that all travelers arriving to the State of Hawaii must complete the new online Safe Travels form. The digital form can be found at https://travel.hawaii.gov and travelers are encouraged to enter their information and trip details well in advance of their flight. Please note that an inter-island travel quarantine continues to remain in effect for persons traveling from within the state to the islands of Kauai, Hawaii, and the islands comprising the counties of Maui and Kalawao. However, at this time, inter-island arrivals to Oahu are not included in the inter-island quarantine. 

Arrivals to Hawaii Beginning October 15, 2020 — Pre-Travel Testing Program 

For travelers arriving to the State of Hawaii beginning October 15, 2020, a pre-travel COVID-19 testing program will be implemented. Based on the Emergency Order, the pre-travel testing program will give travelers to the State of Hawaii the option of avoiding the mandatory 14-day self-quarantine requirements IF they produce evidence of a negative COVID-19 test administered within 72 hours from the final leg of their departure to the State of Hawaii. 

Details on the specific pre-arrival testing requirements, including what types of COVID-19 tests are approved by the State of Hawaii, can be found at https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel . At this time, the testing requirement applies to all travelers, with no exceptions for minors. Passengers unable to provide proof of an approved negative COVID-19 test upon arrival in Hawaii will be required to comply with the 14-day mandatory self-quarantine requirement. Presently, we understand there will not be an option for travelers to get tested upon arrival in Hawaii. Travelers arriving to the State of Hawaii must also complete the new online Safe Travels form. The digital form can be found at https://travel.hawaii.gov and travelers are encouraged to enter their information and trip details well in advance of their flight. 

Further details on the pre-travel COVID-19 testing requirements can be found on the Hawaii Tourism Authority website. We strongly encourage you to check this website prior to your departure as additional details around the pre-travel testing program are released. 

Based on the above, and in continued support of federal, state, and local efforts to curtail the spread of COVID-19, we are writing today to strongly encourage you to consider canceling your upcoming reservation if you have a reservation that is arriving prior to October 15, 2020. 

If you decide to cancel your reservation, please contact Interval International® directly to discuss available options. 

We appreciate your understanding as we all work together to navigate this unprecedented situation.


----------



## JanT (Sep 26, 2020)

Yep, me, too.  But I was aware of that from postings by @frank808 and luv_maui.



Kapolei said:


> Just got an email regarding my booking.  It included a warning that if you are under quarantine you will get a key to your room that allows you to enter "one time".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> I got caught up on booking before inventory was gone,.  Now, not sure what to do.  We can’t go week of thanksgiving so delaying it would be more into December and we’d miss TUGGERs and would have to incur additional new exchange fee since used my last eplus.  Will call CVS tomorrow and check into processing time.


I would re-book flights for Tuesday night and pay for a couple of nights in a hotel room.  That would be a good solution.  Airlines aren't charging change fees currently.  Maybe the flights are higher, however.  But it would be worth it to me to make sure my test results were on time.


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 29, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> After you call CVS if you can't be comfortable with your late November reservation rethink your options.(In my option having to quarantine, epecially on a short vacation, is not doable).  When you do look at your options try to avoid thinking about what you will be missing or what you don't want to do and focus on what you can do and make the best choice that will make you safe and comfortable.


I ALWAYS APPRECIATE your feedback.  We did move our dates a week later so we don’t have to get testing done with processing over thanksgiving , especially since testing details (Hawaii partnership with CVS and Kaiser) not currently available here in Oregon.  Of course, everything is cancelleable Accept our timeshare week (used our last eplus so not a AC), so we can back out if we don’t feel safe and/or can’t get Covid 19 results back prior to boarding.


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 29, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would re-book flights for Tuesday night and pay for a couple of nights in a hotel room.  That would be a good solution.  Airlines aren't charging change fees currently.  Maybe the flights are higher, however.  But it would be worth it to me to make sure my test results were on time.


Simply easier to move date of arrival out to avoid Waiting for Covid 19 processing over thanksgiving which can be problematic, unless an acceptable test to Hawaii can really be done quickly at an airport, which we aren’t counting on at this point, at least yet.


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 29, 2020)

JanT said:


> Yep, me, too.  But I was aware of that from postings by @frank808 and luv_maui.


Not that it matters, but at marriott Maui ocean club our initial keys were good for 30 minutes


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 29, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> I ALWAYS APPRECIATE your feedback.  We did move our dates a week later so we don’t have to get testing done with processing over thanksgiving , especially since testing details (Hawaii partnership with CVS and Kaiser) not currently available here in Oregon.  Of course, everything is cancelleable Accept our timeshare week (used our last eplus so not a AC), so we can back out if we don’t feel safe and/or can’t get Covid 19 results back prior to boarding.


We are supposed to fly Jan2 so may be in the same situation.  I will need to research that or reschedule for a few days later


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 29, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We are supposed to fly Jan2 so may be in the same situation.  I will need to research that or reschedule for a few days later


We should hopefully know more 10/15, but IF the testing takes up to 72 hrs, then having New Year’s Eve and New Year’s Day in between your test date and departure date certainly decreases your chances for a successful processing before your departure.   But, if this (Avoiding quarantine with negative Hawaii acceptable negative covid test)is to be successful, 2 1/2 months to work out the kinks should be in place hopefully by your trip.  I’ll have about 6+ weeks after 10/15 so hopefully kinks worked out.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 1, 2020)

I ALWAYS APPRECIATE your feedback.  We did move our dates a week later so we don’t have to get testing done with processing over thanksgiving , especially since testing details (Hawaii partnership with CVS and Kaiser) not currently available here in Oregon.  Of course, everything is cancelleable Accept our timeshare week (used our last eplus so not a AC), so we can back out if we don’t feel safe and/or can’t get Covid 19 results back prior to boarding.
[/QUOTE]

We have always stayed away from Holidays for travel even before the virus due to more crowds and higher rates except when we are making travel arrangements that included our Grandchildren who are in school.  If you don't have to travel during those periods why do it?
Now with the Coronavirus Testing Results Requirement there is an additional reason not to travel during those times.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 1, 2020)

Aaaagh!! It looks like my Hawaii 3 island plan is not working out: it looks like we will not be able to travel inter-island without a 14 day quarantine.

Back to the drawing board...at least everything is able to be canceled without penalty...It may just be a 1-island trip after all.









						Interisland Travel Won’t Return Any Time Soon | Big Island Now
					

If events unfold according to current plans, trans-Pacific travelers will return to the Hawaiian Islands with quarantine exemptions before the interisland quarantine is lifted.




					bigislandnow.com


----------



## amy241 (Oct 2, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> Aaaagh!! It looks like my Hawaii 3 island plan is not working out: it looks like we will not be able to travel inter-island without a 14 day quarantine.
> 
> Back to the drawing board...at least everything is able to be canceled without penalty...It may just be a 1-island trip after all.
> 
> ...



Yes, you should pick just one island right now - there are too many moving parts otherwise and too many chances of something going wrong with your trip. That is what we are doing as well.


----------



## klpca (Oct 2, 2020)

So Hawaiian sent me an email last night and our return flight (Saturday) is canceled. Grrrr. Still trying to figure out if I should shorten the trip by a day or add one night.


----------



## klpca (Oct 2, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> Aaaagh!! It looks like my Hawaii 3 island plan is not working out: it looks like we will not be able to travel inter-island without a 14 day quarantine.
> 
> Back to the drawing board...at least everything is able to be canceled without penalty...It may just be a 1-island trip after all.
> 
> ...


Btw there is another thread in the Hawaii forum the "factual" thread where everyone is posting the travel news. It's a little easier to keep track of the changes to the rules in that thread.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 2, 2020)

deleted


----------



## ljmiii (Oct 2, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> Aaaagh!! It looks like my Hawaii 3 island plan is not working out: it looks like we will not be able to travel inter-island without a 14 day quarantine.


From our 'What it's worth department', you should be able to plan on a 2 island trip that starts on a neighbor island and ends on O'ahu - there is no inter-island quarantine travelling *to* O'ahu. This is course assumes you've lined up a local COVID-19 test facility that can give you a quick enough turn around (or are flying out of SFO or one of the other airports that have approved 'quick test' facilities) for your visit to the neighbor island.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 2, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> From our 'What it's worth department', you should be able to plan on a 2 island trip that starts on a neighbor island and ends on O'ahu - there is no inter-island quarantine travelling *to* O'ahu.



Thanks! I hadn't thought of Oahu, since DH wasn't interested in going there and I was there in March right before the quarantines started. (I was chaperoning 50 teenagers - it was a blast!) I will float that by DH and see if I can sell that idea


----------



## traveller1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Answered in post #46
> 
> AC= Accommodations Certificate given by Interval International


Thank you!


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 3, 2020)

I have been following this thread and the other HI reopening threads and become more discouraged that our annual 2 month trip to Kauai and the Big Island just isn’t going to happen this year.  We have 3 exchanges confirmed on Kauai followed by 6 wks on the Big Island.  

While the proposed Oct 15 date allowing a negative Covid test within 3 days of arrival to avoid the 14 day quarantine was encouraging; the mayors of Kauai, the Big Island, and Maui are not buying into this proposal and want to require a second test after a required 3 day quarantine.  To boot, inter island travel is still subject to a 14 day quarantine without an option for a Covid pretest and currently the Big Island does not allow the quarantine be completed in a timeshare.

With all the uncertainties and the extra costs required for testing, probably time to throw in the towel and just cancel and try to book an alternative timeshare vacation to CA and AZ for the same time frame while some availability still exists.  Maybe I should just wait another week to see if and how the Oct 15 Covid pretest plays out??  Too many hard decisions to make!


----------



## klpca (Oct 3, 2020)

Jwerking said:


> I have been following this thread and the other HI reopening threads and become more discouraged that our annual 2 month trip to Kauai and the Big Island just isn’t going to happen this year.  We have 3 exchanges confirmed on Kauai followed by 6 wks on the Big Island.
> 
> While the proposed Oct 15 date allowing a negative Covid test within 3 days of arrival to avoid the 14 day quarantine was encouraging; the mayors of Kauai, the Big Island, and Maui are not buying into this proposal and want to require a second test after a required 3 day quarantine.  To boot, inter island travel is still subject to a 14 day quarantine without an option for a Covid pretest and currently the Big Island does not allow the quarantine be completed in a timeshare.
> 
> With all the uncertainties and the extra costs required for testing, probably time to throw in the towel and just cancel and try to book an alternative timeshare vacation to CA and AZ for the same time frame while some availability still exists.  Maybe I should just wait another week to see if and how the Oct 15 Covid pretest plays out??  Too many hard decisions to make!


We're still going to try but since the governor can be overruled by the mayors I'm not very positive about going. Honestly if I had known that going in I wouldn't have bothered. Live and learn. It's really no big deal other than wanting to see my uncle. If we don't go this year we'll be putting off a visit for the foreseeable future as Hawaii is a quick, easy trip for us but we have been many times and there really are other places that we want to see.


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 4, 2020)

klpca said:


> We're still going to try but since the governor can be overruled by the mayors I'm not very positive about going. Honestly if I had known that going in I wouldn't have bothered. Live and learn. It's really no big deal other than wanting to see my uncle. If we don't go this year we'll be putting off a visit for the foreseeable future as Hawaii is a quick, easy trip for us but we have been many times and there really are other places that we want to see.



Yes, I see you live in CA - so indeed an easy trip to HI for you.  We too have visited Hawaii many times over the yrs and with staying for 2 months since retirement, we just chill in the condo much of the time with a periodic trip to the beach for snorkeling or whale watching.  We do truly love snorkeling and is why we primarily go.

A few yrs ago, we took a break from HI and visited Palm Springs, the CA coast, and Sedona during Jan to Feb.  We did enjoy hiking in Joshua NP, the Sedona area, and Arches NP during our trip.  Got some exercise instead of lots of sitting in HI - Lol!  However, it is a long cross country road trip from the East coast and we did get delayed by some major snow storms during the trip.

Just nice to get out of the house.  We missed our 2 month fall trip to Europe this year as part of visiting our daughter who is working in Germany.  Instead, we visited our other daughter in Milwaukee and continued on to our first Covid trip to Upper MI and WI along Lake Superior and Michigan- very scenic and some great hiking.

Maybe we will just stay home this winter??  We do live directly on a beach along the Chesapeake Bay so have a awesome water view but  what am I going to do with all those timeshare weeks??

Good luck on your HI trip - what a deal on the Marriott Resorts as they are awesome resorts - we have enjoyed our stays at all of them.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 4, 2020)

Jwerking said:


> With all the uncertainties and the extra costs required for testing, probably time to throw in the towel and just cancel and try to book an alternative timeshare vacation to CA and AZ for the same time frame while some availability still exists. Maybe I should just wait another week to see if and how the Oct 15 Covid pretest plays out?? Too many hard decisions to make!



I'm disappointed and ready to throw in the towel on this one, too. I wonder how my cancellations will work...hopefully at least get credit on our accounts for future use,because I don't think II, TP, or the airlines will refund...


----------



## amy241 (Oct 5, 2020)

klpca said:


> We're still going to try but since the governor can be overruled by the mayors I'm not very positive about going. Honestly if I had known that going in I wouldn't have bothered. Live and learn. It's really no big deal other than wanting to see my uncle. If we don't go this year we'll be putting off a visit for the foreseeable future as Hawaii is a quick, easy trip for us but we have been many times and there really are other places that we want to see.



Why can the Governor be overruled by the mayors? I had never heard this before. In most states, the Governor can preempt local orders and policy.


----------



## klpca (Oct 5, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Why can the Governor be overruled by the mayors? I had never heard this before. In most states, the Governor can preempt local orders and policy.


See post 110 above. The mayors are pushing back. I'm not sure what authority they have but it appears that they are able to influence the decision making. It seems odd but it's 2020 and nothing really surprises me anymore, lol.


----------



## TSPam (Oct 5, 2020)

Jwerking said:


> I have been following this thread and the other HI reopening threads and become more discouraged that our annual 2 month trip to Kauai and the Big Island just isn’t going to happen this year.  We have 3 exchanges confirmed on Kauai followed by 6 wks on the Big Island.
> 
> While the proposed Oct 15 date allowing a negative Covid test within 3 days of arrival to avoid the 14 day quarantine was encouraging; the mayors of Kauai, the Big Island, and Maui are not buying into this proposal and want to require a second test after a required 3 day quarantine.  To boot, inter island travel is still subject to a 14 day quarantine without an option for a Covid pretest and currently the Big Island does not allow the quarantine be completed in a timeshare.
> 
> With all the uncertainties and the extra costs required for testing, probably time to throw in the towel and just cancel and try to book an alternative timeshare vacation to CA and AZ for the same time frame while some availability still exists.  Maybe I should just wait another week to see if and how the Oct 15 Covid pretest plays out??  Too many hard decisions to make!



The big island is not letting timeshares or short term rentals be used for quarantine ( unlike the other island) so you would have to quarantine in a hotel on the big island. The timeshare on the big island are still closed. We are quarantining in Kauai now and then have two weeks here after quarantine and then two weeks at Ko Olina. We hope that there is a plan by then for reduced inter island quarantine. We do have 15 days booked at a hotel on the big island but hope not to have to quarantine there and book a rental instead.


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 5, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> I'm disappointed and ready to throw in the towel on this one, too. I wonder how my cancellations will work...hopefully at least get credit on our accounts for future use,because I don't think II, TP, or the airlines will refund...



Eight of our exchanges are with RCI who recently instituted a new cancellation policy which will return all my trading power if I cancel prior to Dec 31, but I will lose the exchange fees.  I have the option to purchase Enhanced Protection for $129 each which will allow a free exchange credit where new booking must be made prior to Mar 31 2021.  Of course, there is the fee to extend the time limit on using the weeks.  Ka ching - exchange companies stay up all night figuring out how to maximize their fees!

Our two II Marriott exchanges are free and we have free retrades to other Marriott resorts.  Just need to retrade before 60 days of occupancy to not have any restrictions.  

Our airline tixs are award tixs and I think that cancellation is free but not sure since rules have changed frequently during the pandemic.

Have already cancelled a trip in May - so not happy to go thru this again!


----------



## ljmiii (Oct 6, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Why can the Governor be overruled by the mayors? I had never heard this before. In most states, the Governor can preempt local orders and policy.


Gov Ige's order allowing for a negative COVID-19 test dispensation from the 14-day quarantine allowed the Mayors to continue to require the quarantine.









						Big Island opts out of pre-travel testing program
					

Hawaii island Mayor Harry Kim said he is opting out of the state’s pre-travel testing program starting on Oct. 15, which means mainland visitors going to the Big Island still will be required to quarantine for 14 days.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 6, 2020)

I have been intrigued by this thread but have never traded in II. I have some questions:

1) Pick an AC location more than 60 days in the future or there will be reduced benefits, correct?
2) buy ePlus so you can re-trade
3) If AC date doesn't work, trade in ePlus:

    - Where do you find properties to trade for an AC?
    - Do you need to re-trade prior to 60 days of the original AC?
    - What if you pick a replacement that is within 60 days and you cannot go, does ePlus still work?
    - What if there is no property you want to trade for when you want to cancel/ePlus your unit? What happens.
    - How many times can you re-trade in EPlus?
    - are there any additional costs to re-trading beyond the EPlus fee?


----------



## klpca (Oct 6, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I have been intrigued by this thread but have never traded in II. I have some questions:
> 
> 1) Pick an AC location more than 60 days in the future or there will be reduced benefits, correct?
> 2) buy ePlus so you can re-trade
> ...


There is no eplus with an AC. It's essentially a "final sale". Eplus is used only with a regular exchange.

AC's are essentially bonus weeks. Unlike a regular exchange which lists availability by location, when using an AC to search you choose the month first, then see what is available for that month. 

Usually the pickings are slim - lots of studios in off season locations. Finding Hawaii, especially 2 bedroom Marriotts, is unheard of.


----------



## klpca (Oct 6, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> Gov Ige's order allowing for a negative COVID-19 test dispensation from the 14-day quarantine allowed the Mayors to continue to require the quarantine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Kauai will be next - not sure where the Maui mayor is on this. The only wild card (imo) is Oahu. Not sure where they stand on this. 

I sure wish that we knew! So much uncertainty. But *2020*, so par for the course, lol.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 6, 2020)

klpca said:


> I'm pretty sure that Kauai will be next - not sure where the Maui mayor is on this. The only wild card (imo) is Oahu. Not sure where they stand on this.
> 
> I sure wish that we knew! So much uncertainty. But *2020*, so par for the course, lol.


I wonder if a person could get the Covid test, go to, say Oahu for 14 days and then go on to the big island having, in essence, completed the 14 day quarantine while vacationing on Oahu??


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2020)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I wonder if a person could get the Covid test, go to, say Oahu for 14 days and then go on to the big island having, in essence, completed the 14 day quarantine while vacationing on Oahu??


 
Not under the current rules. Going from Oahu to any other island requires a 14 day quarantine right now. There is supposed to be an announcement on inter-island travel this week so stay tuned.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2020)

County clarifies Mayor Harry Kim’s decision on pre-travel testing program - West Hawaii Today
					

Hawaii County Mayor Harry Kim has not made a ‘definitive decision’ to opt out of the Oct. 15 pre-travel testing program.




					www.westhawaiitoday.com
				




As always, this is a day to day decision


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 9, 2020)

Jwerking said:


> I have been following this thread and the other HI reopening threads and become more discouraged that our annual 2 month trip to Kauai and the Big Island just isn’t going to happen this year.  We have 3 exchanges confirmed on Kauai followed by 6 wks on the Big Island.
> 
> While the proposed Oct 15 date allowing a negative Covid test within 3 days of arrival to avoid the 14 day quarantine was encouraging; the mayors of Kauai, the Big Island, and Maui are not buying into this proposal and want to require a second test after a required 3 day quarantine.  To boot, inter island travel is still subject to a 14 day quarantine without an option for a Covid pretest and currently the Big Island does not allow the quarantine be completed in a timeshare.
> 
> With all the uncertainties and the extra costs required for testing, probably time to throw in the towel and just cancel and try to book an alternative timeshare vacation to CA and AZ for the same time frame while some availability still exists.  Maybe I should just wait another week to see if and how the Oct 15 Covid pretest plays out??  Too many hard decisions to make!



Okay, I threw in the towel yesterday and cancelled all airline reservations and II exchanges for our planned trip for 9 weeks from Jan 9 to Mar 14.   I just could not personally deal with all the HI drama and figured at my ripe old age, I shouldn't be hoping on an airplane for a very long flight and certainly didn't want to contract Covid in Kauai and Big Island where medical facilities are limited.  We can skip this trip for a year!

AA re-deposited all our frequent flyer miles into our accounts for the tixs with no fees - thank you AA.   I booked an alternative timeshare 6 week trip to Sedona, Palm Springs, and Lake Havasu for Jan thru Feb instead.  I ended up booking the 4 RCI weeks as extra vacations given the rentals were only $350 for Sedona and $270 for Havasu - what a deal given the extra fees are about $240 per week now.   Re-traded my Marriott weeks for their Palm Springs Resorts - which are very nice.  Will lose all the $$ for the 7 RCI exchange fees which is about $1600 - ouch!

So another cross country road trip for us from the East Coast with a stop over in Milwaukee to visit our daughter and SIL for Xmas.  Hope we don't encounter much snow like we did last time we did this same trip a few years ago.  But should be fairly safe given it will mostly be an outdoor vacation with hiking the main focus!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank you for clarifying. So if you cannot use the AC is the money gone?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 9, 2020)

Jwerking said:


> Okay, I threw in the towel yesterday and cancelled all airline reservations and II exchanges for our planned trip for 9 weeks from Jan 9 to Mar 14.   I just could not personally deal with all the HI drama and figured at my ripe old age, I shouldn't be hoping on an airplane for a very long flight and certainly didn't want to contract Covid in Kauai and Big Island where medical facilities are limited.  We can skip this trip for a year!
> 
> AA re-deposited all our frequent flyer miles into our accounts for the tixs with no fees - thank you AA.   I booked an alternative timeshare 6 week trip to Sedona, Palm Springs, and Lake Havasu for Jan thru Feb instead.  I ended up booking the 4 RCI weeks as extra vacations given the rentals were only $350 for Sedona and $270 for Havasu - what a deal given the extra fees are about $240 per week now.   Re-traded my Marriott weeks for their Palm Springs Resorts - which are very nice.  Will lose all the $$ for the 7 RCI exchange fees which is about $1600 - ouch!
> 
> So another cross country road trip for us from the East Coast with a stop over in Milwaukee to visit our daughter and SIL for Xmas.  Hope we don't encounter much snow like we did last time we did this same trip a few years ago.  But should be fairly safe given it will mostly be an outdoor vacation with hiking the main focus!



I totally concur with your decision to cancel your 9 weeks from Jan-Mar in Hawaii.  We have also given up going to Hawaii vacation this year and are looking forward to a possible Fall 2021 Hawaii trip.  We are very temperature sensitive so being in warm weather is important to us.  However, while I love being in Hawaii during the winter on the East Coast since it is summer there, why are you going during the same time frame to Arizona and California.  While the temperatures will surely be better than VA the nightime temperature could be as low as 30 F, and the day temperatures while comfortable will be in the 60's most or the time.  I would think that an Late March thru May would be a better time to go in early 2021.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 24, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thank you for clarifying. So if you cannot use the AC is the money gone?



Correct. You may be able to purchase a Guest Certificate and let someone else use it, though.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 24, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> I'm disappointed and ready to throw in the towel on this one, too. I wonder how my cancellations will work...hopefully at least get credit on our accounts for future use,because I don't think II, TP, or the airlines will refund...





Jwerking said:


> Okay, I threw in the towel yesterday and cancelled all airline reservations and II exchanges for our planned trip



I did get credits on airline and TP trade cancellations, and retrade on II etrade with no hassle.
After 2 calls and ~2 hours on the phone (including holds)  with II, they did give me a replacement prepaid AC for the AC booked for   the Big Island...if at first you don't succeed, beg, beg again! 

I am grateful to II (because they did not have to do that for me), but sorry I spent so much time planning/booking/cancelling this trip. (At least the planning part was fun) Am now just planning driveable trips.


----------



## NOLA47 (Oct 24, 2020)

Is AC an account credit?
I enjoy most of the posts but I am so often stuck with all the abbreviations.  Thanks.


----------



## capjak (Oct 24, 2020)

NOLA47 said:


> Is AC an account credit?
> I enjoy most of the posts but I am so often stuck with all the abbreviations.  Thanks.


When you have a timeshare that is in interval international and you belong they time to time provide "free" certificates you can use to book vacations called Accomodation Certificates (AC).  You use them to exchange for whatever limited inventory they have available and are willing to allow an AC to exchange, there is a fee ( not sure the exact amount but around $300 for a week).


----------



## NOLA47 (Oct 24, 2020)

thanks for the explanation.  sounds like a great benefit.


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 24, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> I totally concur with your decision to cancel your 9 weeks from Jan-Mar in Hawaii.  We have also given up going to Hawaii vacation this year and are looking forward to a possible Fall 2021 Hawaii trip.  We are very temperature sensitive so being in warm weather is important to us.  However, while I love being in Hawaii during the winter on the East Coast since it is summer there, why are you going during the same time frame to Arizona and California.  While the temperatures will surely be better than VA the nightime temperature could be as low as 30 F, and the day temperatures while comfortable will be in the 60's most or the time.  I would think that an Late March thru May would be a better time to go in early 2021.



Our re-scheduled trip from HI to CA and AZ for Jan-Feb  is primarily for hiking - so 50- 60 deg is perfect IMHO so I don't sweat on those uphill routes - LOL!  Just hope there not a freak snowstorm in Sedona like the time we did this same trip a few yrs ago.  Typically, Sedona will get a few inches and then it easily melts.  However, they were predicting like 20 inches during our last day in the timeshare - with checkout the next morning.  The timeshare offered NO rentals to extend our stay by one or two days and we could not find any last minute timeshare weeks and hotels were like $250-300 per night - ouch!  So we left 2 days early, after staying 12 nights, and headed to Albuquerque for a few days to allow the snow to be cleared off the roads to Arches and Canyonlands NPs - where we were visiting next.   Winter travel is great since last minute AirBnBs are no problem to find.  

I agree that late March thru May may be a better time with less snow - but we have another trip planned to Oregon for a family wedding celebration on May 8th - hope it goes as it has been postponed twice already.   Plan to spend a week before and a few weeks after on another trip to Oregon coast,  Redwood State and NPs, Yosemite, and Kings Canyon/Sequoia.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 24, 2020)

Jwerking said:


> Our re-scheduled trip from HI to CA and AZ for Jan-Feb  is primarily for hiking - so 50- 60 deg is perfect IMHO so I don't sweat on those uphill routes - LOL!  Just hope there not a freak snowstorm in Sedona like the time we did this same trip a few yrs ago.  Typically, Sedona will get a few inches and then it easily melts.  However, they were predicting like 20 inches during our last day in the timeshare - with checkout the next morning.  The timeshare offered NO rentals to extend our stay by one or two days and we could not find any last minute timeshare weeks and hotels were like $250-300 per night - ouch!  So we left 2 days early, after staying 12 nights, and headed to Albuquerque for a few days to allow the snow to be cleared off the roads to Arches and Canyonlands NPs - where we were visiting next.   Winter travel is great since last minute AirBnBs are no problem to find.
> 
> I agree that late March thru May may be a better time with less snow - but we have another trip planned to Oregon for a family wedding celebration on May 8th - hope it goes as it has been postponed twice already.   Plan to spend a week before and a few weeks after on another trip to Oregon coast,  Redwood State and NPs, Yosemite, and Kings Canyon/Sequoia.



I can see you are travelling people like we were last year before the virus.  In August we had 8 nights in NYC, September-October we had 3 nights in Zion National Park followed by 16 nights in Las Vegas, in December we had 15 nights on the Island of Hawaii before 4 months in Honolulu which we cut down to 3 months due to the virus.  We had planned on 12 nights in Kauai after Honolulu that we of course cancelled.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 25, 2020)

capjak said:


> When you have a timeshare that is in interval international and you belong they time to time provide "free" certificates you can use to book vacations called Accomodation Certificates (AC). You use them to exchange for whatever limited inventory they have available and are willing to allow an AC to exchange, there is a fee ( not sure the exact amount but around $300 for a week).



I paid $312 for my most recent AC reservation. One thing to note is that while you do have 24 hours to change your mind, after that you are stuck: no refund, no ability to re-use or change it (unless you call and ask if they will allow you re-use it BUT you will have to pay the fee again)


----------



## klpca (Oct 25, 2020)

We are still on. We are supposed to leave this week. It's been a real nail biter.


----------



## presley (Oct 25, 2020)

klpca said:


> We are still on. We are supposed to leave this week. It's been a real nail biter.


I hope it works out for you! I am needing to live vicariously through your vacation, lol. I hope that whatever happens, that you feel peaceful about it.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 25, 2020)

klpca said:


> We are still on. We are supposed to leave this week. It's been a real nail biter.



Good luck! We threw in the towel. It could have been good, but the quarantine for inter Island travel ruined it for us. We didn't want to go to Oahu. I hope you have an amazing trip! Let us know!


----------



## klpca (Oct 25, 2020)

kckaren21 said:


> Good luck! We threw in the towel. It could have been good, but the quarantine for inter Island travel ruined it for us. We didn't want to go to Oahu. I hope you have an amazing trip! Let us know!


Aww, too bad. But I totally get it. It has been a bumpier road than I expected.


----------



## klpca (Oct 26, 2020)

Getting closer - just made the appointments for our covid tests. This may actually happen guys.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 26, 2020)

klpca said:


> Getting closer - just made the appointments for our covid tests. This may actually happen guys.



We are rooting for you!


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 26, 2020)

klpca said:


> Getting closer - just made the appointments for our covid tests. This may actually happen guys.


You'll be able to join the tugger get together hosted by @frank808 and @JanT .  As Jan stated in the other tread, she's baking a cake or 2 or 3...and cake is a good reason to travel to Hawaii!


----------



## silentg (Oct 26, 2020)

klpca said:


> Getting closer - just made the appointments for our covid tests. This may actually happen guys.


Hope you can go


----------



## klpca (Oct 30, 2020)

And the results were negative (of course) so it looks like the trip is on! Btw used CVS - tested at 11:20am on Wednesday and received my results this morning at 7:00am. The results email came from Quest and not CVS.

I can't believe that this is happening, lol.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 30, 2020)

klpca said:


> And the results were negative (of course) so it looks like the trip is on! Btw used CVS - tested at 11:20am on Wednesday and received my results this morning at 7:00am. The results email came from Quest and not CVS.
> 
> I can't believe that this is happening, lol.



Glad you can go. I am traveling through you since I must work. That's rapid turnaround. We got tests from Kaiser Norcal for my son in July and it took almost a week to get a negative result.


----------



## klpca (Oct 30, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Glad you can go. I am traveling through you since I must work. That's rapid turnaround. We got tests from Kaiser Norcal for my son in July and it took almost a week to get a negative result.


I suspect that these must be marked for expedited treatment and that is the reason that you can't go to any CVS or Quest but have to go to specific locations. It's just a guess but seems logical to me. Btw we are still waiting on my husband's test results. I am sure that they will be here soon but still in a bit of a holding pattern.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 30, 2020)

klpca said:


> And the results were negative (of course) so it looks like the trip is on! Btw used CVS - tested at 11:20am on Wednesday and received my results this morning at 7:00am. The results email came from Quest and not CVS.
> 
> I can't believe that this is happening, lol.


I have an appointment for family and I tomorrow at CVS here in Orlando. Hope we get the test back before we leave Orlando on Monday at noon. With your post it seems CVS will get it back in time. 

Have a great vacation!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Oct 30, 2020)

OMG. I thought that we were going to have to cancel because my husband didn't get his test results. He just got the text, so 11 hours after mine. But finally it looks like we are all set. 

To be honest (hate to admit this) this was a lot more stress than I expected. I don't like the variables with the testing and I'm not sure that I would do it again because if things go wrong, like a lost test, the 14 day quarantine is looming. I will reserve judgment after I've spent some time on the beach though. In the meantime I'm going to finish packing. Aloha!


----------



## JanT (Oct 31, 2020)

OMG!  You poor thing!!  So glad his results came back and you’re ready to go.  I’m sorry you had to go through that!

You’ll feel better when you get here!



klpca said:


> OMG. I thought that we were going to have to cancel because my husband didn't get his test results. He just got the text, so 11 hours after mine. But finally it looks like we are all set.
> 
> To be honest (hate to admit this) this was a lot more stress than I expected. I don't like the variables with the testing and I'm not sure that I would do it again because if things go wrong, like a lost test, the 14 day quarantine is looming. I will reserve judgment after I've spent some time on the beach though. In the meantime I'm going to finish packing. Aloha!


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 31, 2020)

klpca said:


> OMG. I thought that we were going to have to cancel because my husband didn't get his test results. He just got the text, so 11 hours after mine. But finally it looks like we are all set.
> 
> To be honest (hate to admit this) this was a lot more stress than I expected. I don't like the variables with the testing and I'm not sure that I would do it again because if things go wrong, like a lost test, the 14 day quarantine is looming. I will reserve judgment after I've spent some time on the beach though. In the meantime I'm going to finish packing. Aloha!


I would like to suggest that you bring a hard copy of the test results with you. If there is any bump in the road, a paper copy could make the difference.


----------



## klpca (Oct 31, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I would like to suggest that you bring a hard copy of the test results with you. If there is any bump in the road, a paper copy could make the difference.


Agree. We printed them out as well. Sitting in the airport now.


----------



## klpca (Oct 31, 2020)

JanT said:


> OMG!  You poor thing!!  So glad his results came back and you’re ready to go.  I’m sorry you had to go through that!
> 
> You’ll feel better when you get here!


I will survive but it was pretty tense at our house last night. I had to do a lot of stress-cleaning!


----------



## presley (Oct 31, 2020)

I can't wait to see updates! I'm so happy that you get to go.


----------



## JanT (Oct 31, 2020)

Whoo-Hoo!!  You’re on your way.  We brought a hard copy of our results as well and they actually asked to see them.  So, great that you remembered to do that!


klpca said:


> Agree. We printed them out as well. Sitting in the airport now.


----------



## silentg (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a fun time


----------



## klpca (Nov 1, 2020)

Live from Waiohai


----------



## JanT (Nov 1, 2020)

Beautiful!!!  So glad you made it safely!!



klpca said:


> Live from Waiohai View attachment 28192


----------



## klpca (Nov 1, 2020)

My favorite part of the drive to Poipu


----------



## NiteMaire (Nov 1, 2020)

klpca said:


> My favorite part of the drive to Poipu
> 
> View attachment 28193


Great to see you made it! It's our favorite as well. When we were there in July, it seemed thamey cut back most of the trees and it wasn't as good of a tunnel compared to previous visits.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 5, 2020)

klpca said:


> I will survive but it was pretty tense at our house last night. I had to do a lot of stress-cleaning!



How is the weather in Kauai during your stay. Hope you had a good time. We may think of going for a week.


----------



## klpca (Nov 5, 2020)

samara64 said:


> How is the weather in Kauai during your stay. Hope you had a good time. We may think of going for a week.


Typical Hawaii weather....some rain but mostly sunshine. It's been beautiful and we hate to leave!


----------



## NiteMaire (Nov 5, 2020)

klpca said:


> It's been beautiful and we hate to leave!


Yes, but you're joining us here on Oahu so all is well! Looking forward to the meetup next week. Speaking of which, tonight's meetup is less than an hour away!


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 6, 2020)

A perfect photo -- love the glimpse of rainbow.


----------

